# What do you leave on 24/7



## Footer (Apr 11, 2011)

So, what do you leave on 24/7 in your venue? Why do you leave it on 24/7?


----------



## Lotos (Apr 11, 2011)

Moving Lights, Scroller, Lx Console, Audio Desk, Amps, House Lx are all powered off nightly...
The only thing that doesn't get a nightly shut down are the dimmers, and a few CFL Blue 'Safety Running Lx' backstage.

The Dimmers are left on, due to a lack of a convenient disconnect... And a fear that one day they just won't come back... I really can't afford a CD80 retrofit for the AMX packs we're still using...

The Safety Runners backstage are for the other employees of the property (housekeeping, etc) as well as any hotel guests that may accidentally find themselves backstage in unfamiliar territory after hours.


----------



## MisterTim (Apr 11, 2011)

Is this a trick question? Why would you ever leave things like amp racks and stuff on 24/7?


----------



## cpf (Apr 11, 2011)

I am always trying to turn stuff off when it's not needed, but some things like the Crestron automation, dimmers, and a few wireless mics receivers have to be left on all the time so people can just roll in and press "Start." I managed to get people to start turning off the amplifiers though, they were raising the temperature in the booth about 10ºc when left on D: It still mystifies me how the screen and projector are tied into the crestron system, but not the sequenced power controller for the amps...


----------



## chausman (Apr 11, 2011)

MisterTim said:


> Is this a trick question? Why would you ever leave things like amp racks and stuff on 24/7?


 
Some people leave things like amps on 24/7 because the start-up surge can do damage to certain components. Some say it will lengthen the life of the equipment. One place I know of, doesn't have a convenient way to turn their amps off, so they just stay on. (Annoying since the speakers buzz without the console on)

I don't leave any of my equipment on, but thats just because I can't transport it very well while it's plugged into the wall.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Apr 11, 2011)

we leave the installed ETC sensor rack, flown powered mackie 450's, and our i-cue powered up all the time because there is no convenient way to shut them down at the end of the night. everything else has switch in a convenient location.

EDIT: also we leave on a custom built PC in our booth that runs our SFX program, and its associated echo soundcard. I don't really know why we leave it on, but that's what the note over the power button says...


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 11, 2011)

grid lights and a ghost light near the SM panel for safety, the dimmers, and house/work light controllers. Everything else gets turned off.


----------



## Ric (Apr 11, 2011)

Apart from dimmer racks which I leave on always;

PC and system processor ( sound web) processing so that I can turn on amps & audio desk with out having to log on a computer & start programs to show the metering on the system processor.

Backstage show relay system (camera, mic, phantom power & processing) so that anyone can turn on a screen anywhere and get a stage view. Also backstage paging from the SM desk.

Comms units; so that a headset can be plugged in at anytime, i.e. for maintenance, and it works.


----------



## shiben (Apr 11, 2011)

Dimming racks, and thats about it. A lot of sound rigs i know stay on all the time because it takes more than several minutes to turn them on and warm them up.


----------



## erosing (Apr 11, 2011)

What no ghost light option? Or are we counting that as a work light in this case?

At one space, everything gets shut down when we aren't in production or upgrading (dimmer rack and ghost light too, but not works or offices), because they are only in full production for about 16-20 weeks out of the year on average. At another, it's all off except the dimmer rack, ghost light, and cameras. At another, the place never shuts down, so it only gets turned off when dark or moving. Lastly, when I was still there, I believe most everything was left on if we were in production except for consoles and lights (minus the ghost).


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends a bit on the current setup but in general the only things I leave on in my primary venue (or anywhere) are installed dimmer racks, occasionally the portable variety if it is not convenient to shut them down. They're fine on 24/7.

Of course the "Ghost Light" I try to keep on 24/7, however I've had people turn it off on me. Then I come in the backstage door, in the dark, expect to be able to not turn the main worklights on and... complete blackness.

I've seen places leave pretty much everything powered up 24/7, but I find that's not only a waste of money but inviting potential disaster in some small cases. Especially like to fully shut down audio-land completely when its not going to be in use for a while. Especially when thinking of potential power outages, etc. Better safe than sorry I always say. Plus most things would love the 'break' anyways.

as for amps (I saw someone said they think leaving them on would extend life), I don't believe it in general. Most modern amps have protect circuits and all, and if they're on 24/7 they'll sure suck in plenty of dust. Not to mention never have a chance to cool down. Pretty much anything electrical likes to have a break now and then. Plus when you think of the shutdown sequence (always turn amps off first), it kinda makes you think "perhaps I should shut the amps off"?


----------



## chausman (Apr 12, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> ...(I saw someone said they think leaving them on would extend life)...


 
If you are referring to me, I personally don't believe it, I have just read that before.


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Apr 12, 2011)

We leave our dimmers on always. Also on occasion, the production PCs, when we intend to remote in and work on them from home. Other than that, nothing.

Dionysus, nailed the amp issues that I would be concerned with. Turning off the console/source before the amps can't be good.....especially repeating it over and over nightly. That plus dirt buildup, would risk shortening the life of an amp more than powering it on and off IMO. Amps were designed to power up and down. I don't know of any amps that advertise specs of 24/7 operation, like a server hard drive. The potential damage to local electric from inrush could be dealt with by powering each amp individually or through a sequential line conditioner/protector. Many "full featured" amps have their own built in power up/down cycle that they are designed to go through. Not following the recommended process and removing power regularly, could possibly void the warranty.....if it could be proved.

For multi-day events in large venues, I have seen large production companies leave lots of equipment on, such as consoles, processors, light fixtures and rack arrays. I get the convenience of it when during the daytime they rehearse and tweak & then follow with the night event... and then hit it again early in the morning. They power it all down when they leave to move back to the shop, or onto another venue. Some differences to note between them and my situation is that they are not responsible for the power bill of the venue in most cases and I am somewhat accountable to mine at a permanent venue. Also, with the larger road companies, their equipment turnover tends to be more regular and sometimes preventive and in my venue, we don't have budgets to support that and are not trying to compete/be attractive to clients through our equipment offering. Not saying everyone is like this, but you have the difference of an owner vs. an employee playing a factor in equipment care. Some guys may take the convenience factor because it isn't their equipment and that is all that effects them.......until an amp crashes during an event.


----------



## FMEng (Apr 12, 2011)

chausman said:


> Some people leave things like amps on 24/7 because the start-up surge can do damage to certain components. Some say it will lengthen the life of the equipment. One place I know of, doesn't have a convenient way to turn their amps off, so they just stay on. (Annoying since the speakers buzz without the console on)
> 
> I don't leave any of my equipment on, but thats just because I can't transport it very well while it's plugged into the wall.


 
The idea of the turn-on surge damaging the equipment is an old tale, probably dating back to the vacuum tube era. These days, it doesn't make sense.

The biggest factor in how long a piece of electronic equipment lasts is its internal temperature and how much time it spends at that temperature. Cool equipment lasts. Equipment that tends to run hot fails quicker. This is why rack layout and the temperature of the room is so important. Dust is an enemy because it coats heat dissapating surfaces of components and acts as insulation. Leaving a full rack space between each piece of equipment helps equipment cool.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 12, 2011)

DiscoBoxer said:


> ...Amps were designed to power up and down. I don't know of any amps that advertise specs of 24/7 operation, like a server hard drive. ... Not following the recommended process and removing power regularly, could possibly void the warranty.....if it could be proved. ...


There are _thousands_ of amplifiers (most by Crown, Crest, QSC, etc.) in use in Las Vegas casinos that haven't been powered down (except for power outages and minimal routine maintenance) for 15-20 years or more.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 12, 2011)

There's no option for none of the above. 

The only thing left on 24/7 in my venue are exit signs, thermostats, the CEM's in the dimmer racks, network routers, alarm sensors, the automatic flush sensors on the urinals, and whatever stays on in various electronic devices like the clock flashing 12:00 on the coffeemaker. Everything else either turned off, on a astronomical clock or a photo-sensor.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 12, 2011)

On:

- The Sensor racks, Unison processor and assorted stations, nodes and network switches, ghost light (on the dimmers and Unison). And one portable ENR 12 dimmer pack for my running/cross-over lighting as the main breaker is not convenient. Winches stay powered but key's removed. 

Off:

- All lighting units including ML's, except the 2 Q-1000 ghost lights. Ion console. All audio including amps.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 12, 2011)

The thought just crossed my head that except for a few power outages, our dimmer racks have been on for a very long time.... (and probably never cleaned...).


----------



## zmb (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not in charge nor do I have a theater that I normally am in, but one place I've been decided after a couple months turning the scroller PSU on and off with the light board, that it would always stay on along with the fans running automatically. I'm not sure why they would do this if the instrument is going to be off already, but can someone elaborate?


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Apr 13, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> There are _thousands_ of amplifiers (most by Crown, Crest, QSC, etc.) in use in Las Vegas casinos that haven't been powered down (except for power outages and minimal routine maintenance) for 15-20 years or more.


 
15-20yrs. really? That is impressive. I have not seen that, but my exposure is probably much less than yours if you have seen thousands. LOL! The closest thing that I have seen would be a "Bogen" type PA amp maybe for ten years in a school for 24/7 power.

Well, Las Vegas would be the place where paying for power may not be much of a concern. The amps probably use nil compared to all of the units sucking juice on a casino floor. 

Do you know of any manufacturers who actually list that their amps are designed for 24/7/365? And if they do, are they common models that are seen in the field of entertainment? Note: That I am genuinely curious and not intending to be condescending.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 13, 2011)

Things that are hard wired in or have camlock input (dimmer racks, amp racks, and the like) are usually hard to turn on and off in an easy way so I say just leave them on. Also because I work in a pretty moist environment I'm in favor of leaving anything with a fan on to prevent condensation build up. Despite that, I still always say turn the console off.


----------



## chausman (Apr 13, 2011)

FMEng said:


> The idea of the turn-on surge damaging the equipment is an old tale, probably dating back to the vacuum tube era. These days, it doesn't make sense.
> 
> The biggest factor in how long a piece of electronic equipment lasts is its internal temperature and how much time it spends at that temperature. Cool equipment lasts. Equipment that tends to run hot fails quicker. This is why rack layout and the temperature of the room is so important. Dust is an enemy because it coats heat dissapating surfaces of components and acts as insulation. Leaving a full rack space between each piece of equipment helps equipment cool.


 
I don't think it makes sense, thats just what I heard. I would much rather turn everything off and wait a little longer to turn everything on than limit the life f my equipment.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 13, 2011)

When I worked in installed venues I left everything on except for power amps. The rooms were climate controlled and gear did not get hazardously hot. Regular maintenance is more important, in my opinion, than worrying about powering up/down gear. Make sure to keep amp fans clean and leave enough room in and around racks to allow some airflow. If you're using blank rack panels consider going with the vented ones rather than the solids.


----------



## sjsufer (Apr 14, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> There are _thousands_ of amplifiers (most by Crown, Crest, QSC, etc.) in use in Las Vegas casinos that haven't been powered down (except for power outages and minimal routine maintenance) for 15-20 years or more.


 
I work at a casino and this is absolutely true. We have racks full of crown amps, Media Matrix Nions, Coolsign Media Players, and a Mediabox Audio player that are on 24/7/365. We have to vaccum and blow them out regularly and cross our fingers. We also had timers installed for our lounge speakers as the only way to turn them off was to get into a electrics room we didn't have access to or take a lift up everynight and turn them off physically(they're active speakers)

Interesting thing though was the direct tv recievers we have would have to be turned off and on once every day because they would freeze or would we loose control via Crestron.


----------



## NickVon (Apr 14, 2011)

sjsufer said:


> I work at a casino and this is absolutely true. We have racks full of crown amps, Media Matrix Nions, Coolsign Media Players, and a Mediabox Audio player that are on 24/7/365. We have to vaccum and blow them out regularly and cross our fingers. We also had timers installed for our lounge speakers as the only way to turn them off was to get into a electrics room we didn't have access to or take a lift up everynight and turn them off physically(they're active speakers)
> 
> Interesting thing though was the direct tv recievers we have would have to be turned off and on once every day because they would freeze or would we loose control via Crestron.



I'm actually supprised how many of you keep your Dimmer Racks powered up. We have a fairly easily accessed "POWER DISCONNECT LEVER OF DOOM" that we turn of nightly once the fans in the rack of spun down after a show. 

that said we leave on 3 Blue CFL's in the off stage stairs Left and right and in the Backstage hall/entry door. In addition our wireless Router stays on. As does my Office computer, just lock it at the end of the day. Our Projector stays "powered" but off, if that makes sense. Aside from that there are only 4 blinky lights on the particulate detectors, the Security Panel, and exit signs left lighting anything up in the House


----------



## NickVon (Apr 14, 2011)

DiscoBoxer said:


> 15-20yrs. really? That is impressive. I have not seen that, but my exposure is probably much less than yours if you have seen thousands. LOL! The closest thing that I have seen would be a "Bogen" type PA amp maybe for ten years in a school for 24/7 power.
> 
> Well, Las Vegas would be the place where paying for power may not be much of a concern. The amps probably use nil compared to all of the units sucking juice on a casino floor.
> 
> Do you know of any manufacturers who actually list that their amps are designed for 24/7/365? And if they do, are they common models that are seen in the field of entertainment? Note: That I am genuinely curious and not intending to be condescending.


 

Thats Said, Vegas casinos are also probably using their AMPS 24/7 so the AMP elves are never getting bored, vs leaving them powered up but not pushing any audio to them  What are the hazards of an amp just sitting on not doing anything if anything, aside from the "heat" and electronics run better cool, as pointed out earlier?


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 14, 2011)

NickVon said:


> I'm actually supprised how many of you keep your Dimmer Racks powered up. We have a fairly easily accessed "POWER DISCONNECT LEVER OF DOOM" that we turn of nightly once the fans in the rack of spun down after a show.
> 
> that said we leave on 3 Blue CFL's in the off stage stairs Left and right and in the Backstage hall/entry door. In addition our wireless Router stays on. As does my Office computer, just lock it at the end of the day. Our Projector stays "powered" but off, if that makes sense. Aside from that there are only 4 blinky lights on the particulate detectors, the Security Panel, and exit signs left lighting anything up in the House


 

Its actually not that surprising as quite a few of the older dimmer racks required the Control unit to be on at all times. Not to mention that the house lights and emergency lighting system in place runs through the rack for architecture lighting. I know in the high schools in the area the racks are on continuously unless repairs are being made through the year. Whether there is going to be a show or not.


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Apr 15, 2011)

NickVon said:


> Thats Said, Vegas casinos are also probably using their AMPS 24/7 so the AMP elves are never getting bored, vs leaving them powered up but not pushing any audio to them  What are the hazards of an amp just sitting on not doing anything if anything, aside from the "heat" and electronics run better cool, as pointed out earlier?


 
If they are being used, than that justifys the need to never power down, outside of maintenance. 

For us, we do not use them 24/7 and the harm for us would be the cost of power for all those idle amps and what I would consider a potential decrease of life for a unit by what was mentioned above, larger amounts of dust and dirt getting sucked into an amp 24/7 and coating the components. What I am learning from Derek and your experience is that amps seem to do well under 24/7 operation, with a proper PM process.


----------



## dramatech (Apr 15, 2011)

My original background started in television back in 1957. At that time everything was tubes, with transistors sneaking into the mix over the next few years. With tube equipment, they were never turned off, other than repair. Many tube circuits, would drift with changes in temperature, therefore, all of the electronic rooms were kept at 68 to 72 degrees F. As the TV industry grew into solid state circuitry, the same standards of temp control and policy of 24/7 powering remained the same. I ran a TV production facility for 17 years, and the only thing that we ever turned off, were the CRT monitors.

I am not sure where I heard it, but it was widely accepted in the TV industry, that most solid state circuitry that fails, will do it in the first 90 days of continous use. There after failure rates are rare for the next 10 to 14 years, as long as the 68 to 72 degree at 50% humidity or less, standard was maintained.
In Theatres where amp racks and dimmer racks are maintained under those standards, I can see no reason for powering them down. There was a chart, that I no longer have, on how failure rates increase with ambient temperature. It is almost shocking how quickly the rate of failure increases with just small changes above the quoted temperature.

That being said, I turn off all of my electronics at the theatre where I know hang my hat. We are in the lightning center of Florida, and our building is a city owned building where temperatures vary with supervisory attitudes. 

Our house light dimmer is powered 24/7, but I built it from some 1970s Electro Control modules using dual SCRs. I also have two oversized fans in the rack. One comes on anytime one of the channels is brought to more than 30% and the other is turned on by an internal thermostat when the rack temperature exceeds 80* F.

Tom Johnson


----------



## shiben (Apr 15, 2011)

DiscoBoxer said:


> 15-20yrs. really? That is impressive. I have not seen that, but my exposure is probably much less than yours if you have seen thousands. LOL! The closest thing that I have seen would be a "Bogen" type PA amp maybe for ten years in a school for 24/7 power.
> 
> Well, Las Vegas would be the place where paying for power may not be much of a concern. The amps probably use nil compared to all of the units sucking juice on a casino floor.
> 
> Do you know of any manufacturers who actually list that their amps are designed for 24/7/365? And if they do, are they common models that are seen in the field of entertainment? Note: That I am genuinely curious and not intending to be condescending.


 
I would imagine that most amps can deal with it. The only real thing you would have to do is clean the filters occasionally, I would think. At a friend's large recording studio, they never turn anything off because the many racks of gear take about 10 minutes to start using the sequencer and apparently the sound is "better" when the gear is warm. So the stuff they have there has probably been on for a couple years at least, some of it probably more. They are active pretty much all the time, so even maintince needs to be scheduled months in advance...


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Apr 26, 2011)

Interesting info on the audio amps that are left on all the time. I spoke to a friend who works at a studio in Atlanta, who states the same about leaving all of their amps on....as well as the consoles. He also stated that they have very expensive maintenance contracts from a 3rd party in place, where techs come in and provide regular cleaning and service.

It's more common than I originally thought.


----------



## Les (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't see a problem with leaving installed dimmer racks powered on. From what I know about Sensor racks at least, is that after a time of inactivity and the rack cools, the system basically goes in to hibernation, leaving only the CEM powered up and listening for a signal. It sounds reasonable -- you never know when someone is going to need to enter the space, and for those without a dedicated and constant-on houselight dimmer rack, your racks need to be powered up and ready for use. 

Just as an anecdote, I worked overnights at Lowe's Home Improvement and their satellite-fed Muzak system never shuts down. The music plays continuously, as it is a simultaneous broadcast to all stores, and the stores in Hawaii will be open while the stores in New York will be closed. Apparently it's an 'all or nothing' deal. It's probably also entertaining for the nuts and bolts .


----------



## bosox242 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dimmer racks (2 SR48, 1 Legacy Unison DR12), a few house lights, a few lobby lights, and 2 8ft fluorescent fixtures stay on to provide some light for public safety and/or cleaning personnel.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 28, 2011)

Lately it seems like my brain has been on 24/7 and my body almost as long.


----------



## facethewolf (May 4, 2011)

Parts of the audio Rack. We have a Nexia Audio Processor that sends signals to Furman power conditioners when to turn on. Also our digital snake always has power, but the tt24 digital soundboard that it talks to gets turned off.

Also our architectural lighting system talks on the same DMX universe as the theater lights. Wall panels can turn on the theater lights for general day-to-day use. Only turn on the lightboard for events.


----------



## EricE (May 31, 2011)

As with (it looks like) most everyone else our dimmer pack is the only thing that remains on. Our space is (mostly) unconditioned during the week and can get somewhat toasty during the summer.


NickVon said:


> that said we leave on 3 Blue CFL's in the off stage stairs Left and right and in the Backstage hall/entry door.


 
I've noticed in several places people reference using blue for low light situations (another thread talked about using blue gels). This doesn't seem like a very good choice to me since blue is the absolutely worst color for preserving night vision. Red is the best (it's no coincidence you see it used all the time in night scenes, esp. with the military involved).


----------



## DuckJordan (May 31, 2011)

But red bleeds much more onto the stage than blue, blue also is a little less painful on the eyes.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricE (Jun 3, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> But red bleeds much more onto the stage than blue



Either color dim should be about the same. Now if your stage is primarily blue or another complementary color (we have blue carpeting, for example) I could see how it would be perceived less, but it shouldn't make a substantial difference one way or the other.


> blue also is a little less painful on the eyes.



Actually it's not. Blue more negatively affects the photoreceptors in your eyes that are responsible for night vision. It's why you see Red illumination used in the military and as an offering on vendors who offer lights - for example Littlite offers white and red on their switchable lights. Getting ready to order a couple of those myself to illuminate the areas where our computers are better.


----------



## techno89 (Jun 3, 2011)

At my school the SR48 rack is on however there are no fixtures on, the unison processor stays on aswell (obviously) 

At my theatre we leave nothing on, sometimes ill leave a fan on in the booth all the time to keep it cooler.


----------



## Tex (Jun 6, 2011)

EricE said:


> Either color dim should be about the same.


That would depend on the light transmission of the color. In my experience, at a similar level of color saturation, red tends to transmit more light than blue, red washes are "brighter" than blue washes, and blue gels burn more quickly than red. I don't have any numbers to back this up, it's just my observation.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 6, 2011)

EricE said:


> Actually it's not. Blue more negatively affects the photoreceptors in your eyes that are responsible for night vision. It's why you see Red illumination used in the military and as an offering on vendors who offer lights - for example Littlite offers white and red on their switchable lights. Getting ready to order a couple of those myself to illuminate the areas where our computers are better.


 

I have to bring up the first Nintendo home console It was a little Mario tennis game that used red to show up the figures. You couldn't play an hour without developing a headache from the red. And when your stage is black if you sit out in the audience which color are you going to pick up more often if some spills a bit onto stage? Personally I see red (as we have tried it in multiple venues the outcome always going to blue) before I ever see the blue. Which is also why when they are doing retrofits of new systems many companies put in blue glass bulbs in the metal cages for the running lights back stage.


----------



## jonliles (Jun 6, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> ... And when your stage is black if you sit out in the audience which color are you going to pick up more often if some spills a bit onto stage? Personally I see red (as we have tried it in multiple venues the outcome always going to blue) before I ever see the blue. ...



It has more to due with contrast that it does brightness. While it is true that Red has a shorter wavelength than blue and thusly travels a shorter distance, Red shows as more contrast in a darkened room than Blue will. Thusly, Blue is the prefered Running light...IMHO


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 8, 2011)

Incandescent sources provide a much greater amount of light on the red side of the spectrum than the blue side of the spectrum. So, if you are using an incandescent source for your running lights, then a blue gel will block more light than a red gel. This is also why your blue gel will burn faster than your red gel. So, with a LED source, red makes sense due to it working better for your eyes. But since so many people have running lights that are not connected to a dimmable source, it is common practice to reduce the amount of light being emitted as possible.


----------



## 1troubledouble1 (Jun 15, 2011)

We have two sets of work lights (one set above the grid, and another above each wing). We tend to leave the higher work lights on just for ease of traversing the stage. We make sure to power off our light and sound boards as well as our main wireless snake to save power, but I have a habit of forgetting to turn off the handheld wireless receivers. We also tend to leave a few of the booth lights and equity lamps on out of habit. Other than that, we make sure to turn pretty much everything else off.


----------



## thetechcrew00 (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel that almost everything on that list should be turned off and I would go even a step further to say that scroller power should be unpluged every night or when you shut everything down. It helps save the fan and the power supply and scrollers should not always be on. Also it helps save the life of the scroller. The only thing that can stay on is dimmers that are built into a space otherwise everything should be turned off/unpluged.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello!

Decades ago I was head of sound at Canada's Stratford Shakespearean Festival. (1977 - 82)
The monitor/page and intercom systems ran 24/7 year round.
Being in one of our snowbelts there were no performances in any of our theatres during winter.
In the main theatre, when I powered up sound in the spring it stayed on 'til after Halloween.
Power amps were 13 Crown D150's, 1 DC300 and 1 D60.
Most springs we'd lose a filter cap in one or two of the D150's upon power up. I'd install a new pair in each faulty amp and we'd be good to go for another season. Once successfully powered up things normally ran problem free for an entire season.

Previous to changing careers into theatre, I did commercial AM broadcast maintenance for 13 years where everything ran 24/7.

As I'm sliding into retirement I'm doing an amount of amateur theatre. As LX boards have become computers I'm seeing more and more UPS's. Once you've got a UPS in the booth you may as well have it power your ClearCom so you can still communicate during the potential panic of a power outage.

Thanks for the memories!

Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TechGeek (Jun 27, 2013)

Anonymous067 said:


> The thought just crossed my head that except for a few power outages, our dimmer racks have been on for a very long time.... (and probably never cleaned...).



Mine are from when they first started doing dimmers, our system has barely been cleaned, maybe about 3 out of the 30 dimmers in the rack have been cleaned, and thats only because they tend to stop working. We would turn them off, but the house lights are wired to them along with the fact that they may not turn back on.. the rack operates every outlet in the theatre (the house, booths, offices).


----------



## firewater88 (Jun 28, 2013)

All 4 Sensor racks stay on 24/7, in own room with own AC unit which runs 24/7/365. The size of the transformer in the room is bigger than a VW I bet. I usually leave the grid on to cast light onto stage, but because of strange programing in the unison system, I have everything in unison (house, work and orchestra) shut off at 3am. So I park 2 s4 on a pipe backstage L and R with blue in them to at least come into some light. I call those my ghost light. Speaking of, I leave my Empahisis computer on 24/7. I am afraid it will not boot up one day. Already done so much work to it, just want it to hang on till we go for a bond.
I also leave the amp/processing rack on during long runs or back to back (...to back to back to...) events. It is in a room by itself, cooled year round. I do shut it down for long dark periods and holidays. My digital snake head and studio out are always on, except for long breaks. All consoles and FOH processing is shut off every night. I might leave my Mac Pro on at FOH, but it also serves files and iTunes in the building.


----------



## BGW (Jun 28, 2013)

Most of the racks I'm familiar with shut themselves down (hibernate) with no control signal present. I wouldn't shut them off unless they were being serviced or were not going to be used for an extensive length of time. 

This year I worked in the a/v department at my school. There are plenty of 20+ year old Carvers and Crowns that have never been turned off, and still function properly. We usually stick with multiple smaller passively cooled amps for each room; only the largest lecture halls get fan cooled amps. Dust is a big issue, and with hundreds of rooms to keep an eye on, we don't have the time or manpower to pay attention to that many filters.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know if Curtis looks here but some years ago he did a pretty careful analysis of depowering dimmer racks remotely - to nominally save quiescent power - and found that the initial cost of this - big relay with controls to booth and stage - would virtually never pay back since a Sensor rack drew less than 10 watts when dimmers were set to 0.

We have moved to mostly distributing power and data - no central dimmers or if any - a 6 pack for odd architectural loads that self dimming does not do well - and most circuits are relay controlled for depowering in off hours, but not house and work and utility and not the architectural control (Paradigm, nee. Unsion, e.g.). We don't do a/v systems but pretty sure that designer sets up all to be depowered in off hours. A few clocks, house and house control, and of course alarms and detectors and such. Dumb fixed speed motors are essentially depowered when not moving; haven't studied machines using VFD's but suspect there is a quiescent load, and perhaps a contactor is in order. Of course most e-stops - traditionally - would lift the power anyways - so that is an option.


----------

